# What's the best protein for those with IBS



## caedus (Dec 10, 2014)

Recently diagnosed with irritable bowel syndrome wondering if anyone else has the same problem with severe constipation and bloating and such, I have been advised to eat the FODMap diet, pretty much have to give up gluten mostly and lactose and gas causing veggies like cabbage cauliflower and broccoli which we all know ur so good for us But I can still have spinach and kale and many other things, my question is if any of you have IBS what is the best protein supplement and any type of dieting advice with this symptom or disease or whatever the hell it is that I've been diagnosed with.<br/><br />
<br />
Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk<br/>

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------

